# First time pompano



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'm out here in blue mountain beach with some live sand fleas and trying to catch a pompano. Have some questions. 

1, any special way to hook the sand fleas?
2, any particular place to cast?
3, any advice?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Do a search on the subject. People have written a comprehensive 'how to' on this subject with drawings, photos, etc. Nobody will be able to elaborate more than this.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds good, thanks. I actually just got a bite and it cut me off after a few seconds? Spanish and the such don't eat sand fleas do they?


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Sounds good, thanks. I actually just got a bite and it cut me off after a few seconds? Spanish and the such don't eat sand fleas do they?


Could've been a little bonnethead or sharpnose...I'm pretty sure they little crustaceans and other 'buggy' critters...a spanish may hit it on the drop, but I don't think it would 'nose' it off the bottom


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I didn't think so. Never heard of those other two. Any good to eat?

I've seen a few really big reds in the surf today, wouldn't mind getting one for the fight. 

The leader or rig that was broke off was a pompano rig from Walmart now I'm having to use one of the bottom rigs and it hasn't been touched since. Naturally that was te only one I bought and go some reason never considered getting broke off. Lol oh well


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I know people eat bonnetheads - both of those species are small inshore sharks that'll you'll see from time to time (or if you unlucky on a given day, all the time...LOL)...I like catching them if my daughter is around, because of the 'shark' factor...but otherwise, you can have them


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Hi Blaine - It is pretty normal to go through pomp rigs. I use small hooks on mine, and even if you don't lose the leader, there are times the hooks will be destroyed by toothy critters. i have caught a lot of different things on sand fleas. it doesn't hurt to have some fresh shrimp too. When nothing is biting the fleas, it seems everything is hitting shrimp, and vice verse. With fleas try to hook them about a third of the way back coming up through the underneath and make sure the barb is showing. look for dark spots in the surf (holes), and be patient. When the pomps are around you will get some bites. Good luck!


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey i tie my own drop leaders from mono and have good luck with a 2-4 oz weight with 1/0 circle hooks with the red beads right at the eye. I always use really high quality light wire circle as pompano are pretty tough skinned. Tying the leader yourself cuts down on hardware which i think makes some difference on days with really clear water. Also, fishing the tides is really important. Dont use the really large fleas, just the regular 1/2 " to 3/4 inch size works best, hooked through the shell so the point comes out the soft side. And, as one of the members on here taught me, be prepared for pomps to run straight toward the beach. Sometimes i hold my 12' rod instead of use the holder because often the pomps hit light then run straight at you full speed and you have to feel it and start hauling line in as fast as you can just to keep line tension. I had a couple the other day that ran in probably 80 yards and came right up to the beach before really fighting. My arm was sore by the end of the evening just from reeling the slack in so fast. 

Other than that, just read the forum. Pretty much everything ive learned about fishing the saltwater was from here.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks guys!! We are going again in the morning to try to get them again. I'll pick up some shrimp and get some flouro leader and make my own. I was using the biggest sand fleas I could find, so the medium ones are the way to go? I'll give another report tomorrow!!! Once again thanks!!!

I was fishing in the trough between the sand bars.... Is that a good spot?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rest assured that Spanish will eat sand fleas. They will eat anything that comes in their path. Bookman is right. You can save a lot by tying your own rigs and build them just the way you want them.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ok is flouro good for making leaders for pompano or mono better?


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I use floro on mine, small swivels and small snaps for the weight. use the lightest weights possible that keep your bait from moving, and have fun. I will be out in Navarre tomorrow. Good luck. when you catch your first one (AND EAT IT) you will be hooked.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Just made one leader, all I had was 60# vanish flouro leader. I used small circle hooks and crimped them with the little pink beads at the eye of the hook (I heard that make the sand flea look like its carrying eggs) with swivels at each joint. They are three leg leaders so hopefully I can slam me a few pomps in the am!!! Good luck to you out there. 

I'm afraid the 60 will be WAY TOO BIG. Flouro is supposed to be invisible in the water though right?


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

You are right about the beads. Sandfleas have orange eggs. The 60 is really big, but floro does tend to disappear in the water. Where are you fishing? There are some really good premade rigs at the HalfHitch tackle shops if you are close to one, one kind has colored (orange)hooks which are really sharp, but they are expensive. I think 4.99 each. If it was me, I would try the rigs you made. It looks like the surf will be about a foot tomorrow, with south winds, so should have the sand stirred up a bit, which tends to be good.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'll be fishing Blue Mountain Beach. Just east of Destin. Yeah as far as leader material all I have is my offshore stuff....


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Ok. It's a little far from me, or I'd meet you and see if I could help. There is a Half Hitch in Destin, check out their rigs some time, and it will give you an idea of how to make yours in the future. But like I said, what you made should work ok, if the pomps are around. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Will do! Thanks and good luck to you tomorrow, luckily I have my pretty "bait girl" to go with me. My fiancé hates fishing but she loves catching sand fleas apparently, found this out today! Haha works great


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Very cool. My wife hates to touch sand fleas, shrimp, or fish, but she does come out with me.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah she just likes laying on the beach, I can't deal with the inactivity so I went and bought a cheap surf rod and decided to give it a shot. She says she likes catching the sand fleas..... We will see how long that lasts. Heading out now!!!


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome! Just keep at it and dont get discouraged. You are approaching high tide right now so just keep at it as the tide goes down. You should see some action later this afternoon as the tide drops and the sun goes down . I may head to j's beach soon and see whats happening out there


----------

